# Free ATM era ends on Tuesday



## iinfi (Oct 13, 2009)

Free ATM era ends on Tuesday




> From Tuesday, banks will start charging customers Rs 18-20 every time they withdraw money from another bank's ATM, and such withdrawals will also face a limit of Rs 10,000.
> 
> Customers will be offered five free third-party withdrawals per month from savings accounts and will be charged from the sixth transaction onwards.
> 
> ...



this was on the cards ....


----------



## anarchist (Oct 13, 2009)

Confusing, who will remember no. of transactions?
Better they impose flat atm usage charges say Rs 5/- per use for their own and external bank cards


----------



## mrbgupta (Oct 13, 2009)

Axis Bank is not going to implement it.HDFC doesn't implement it for salary account customers.RBI has made this optional and left it to the banks' sole decision  whether they will implement it or not.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 13, 2009)

thank god i have an AXIS bank account !!!


----------



## josephcs (Oct 13, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> thank god i have an AXIS bank account !!!


Escaped! 

I usually prefer third-party bank's ATM as my IOB always shows an Out-of-order status!


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2009)

I rarely need to use third party ATM's as I use SBI, which has a very wide reach.


----------



## amol48 (Oct 19, 2009)

Krow said:


> I rarely need to use third party ATM's as I use SBI, which has a very wide reach.



Wide reach and LONG queues? 

Honestly I feel happy now . At least now the Axis Bank ATM below my building will be free of queues like before


----------



## x3060 (Oct 20, 2009)

am using SBT... dont really mind waiting for 30 min though , life aint that lightning fast for me


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone else face problems when withdrawing from ICICI or SBI ATMs while using an HDFC card? Keeps happening to me... donno if I am the only one who is jinxed.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

^Maybe, SBI doesn't like you.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 20, 2009)

dude... there should have been some standard set of rules... this is confusing...
and u have to remember when your 5 withdrawals finish


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 21, 2009)

Well my own bank's ATM is only a small distance away and Canara's ATM is even nearer but after a small blunder (1 failed transaction with successful debit), I have started visiting my own bank's ATM (always empty and working  )


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2009)

If I need money immediately, then instead of looking for a compatible ATM, I would rather prefer to pay Rs 20 & take out money from any ATM


----------



## confused!! (Oct 21, 2009)

Its good that I have a HDFC salary account


----------



## Stuge (Oct 22, 2009)

how about ICICI bank + corporation bank ?


----------



## amol48 (Oct 22, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> If I need money immediately, then instead of looking for a compatible ATM, I would rather prefer to pay Rs 20 & take out money from any ATM



It's fine if it's emergency. But why *search* for our compatible ATM first EVERYTIME we withdraw money! Isn't it better if we could just withdraw from anywhere 'n' number of times. I pay Rs.300 bucks annually to Axis Bank for this which I *really* don't mind. Who the hell will remember the number of transactions done in a month.

ICICI, HDFC and most other banks have already been providing free withdrawal facility if you maintain a quarterly balance of above Rs.10k.


----------



## mrbgupta (Oct 22, 2009)

amol48 said:


> ICICI, HDFC and most other banks have already been providing free withdrawal facility if you maintain a quarterly balance of above Rs.10k.



If I am not wrong 10K is the amount (AQB)both ICICI and HDFC needs to maintain your normal savings account in urban areas.


----------



## amol48 (Oct 22, 2009)

mrbgupta said:


> If I am not wrong 10K is the amount (AQB)both ICICI and HDFC needs to maintain your normal savings account in urban areas.



Yup that's right. Or you can say deposit 9lac in your account for one day and you can keep the balance Rs.0 for the rest 89 days


----------

